# Epik Knight



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

What should I do, I got my Epik Knight last week :neener:, but we also had soggy carpets from 11+ inches of rain :gah:, well that is not my point...

Anyways it is dry now, sub is in position, about the only place it can go. And well take a look:










That is with three measure points averaged. Taken with a DBX RTA-M mic, nice preamp, nice sound card, etc. BUT, with out the Behringer doing its thing. That is just Audyssey. I know I have a lot of extra stuff at 70-80Hz. But is that a evil thing? Should I keep the Behringer 1124 that I have for just one filter maybe two?


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

Here is another look at it.

Purple is before Audyssey from main position, Blue is after Audyssey main position, and Green is Average of three positions.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What, no house curve? :scratch:

I assume you had a calibration file for the mic? 

The 70-80 Hz thing might be audible. I suggest applying a filter with the BFD and listening to it both ways.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> What, no house curve? :scratch:
> 
> I assume you had a calibration file for the mic?
> 
> ...


Ya I had made up my own house curve, but with it looking almost good enough as is without a curve...well....ya know...ummm...

And yes I have the calibration file for the soundcard, it is just not shown.

I did apply what REW suggested for a filter at 70 something, last night and I am not sure if it was all that better or not. Wasn't worse, per say, but better :huh:.

I guess I need to do some more listening, with the Behringer engaged and not engaged.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

SRR said:


> And yes I have the calibration file for the soundcard, it is just not shown.


 As I noted, you need a calibration file for the mic as well.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

Do you have the calibration file for the DBX mic?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nope. It's easy enough to create one if you can get a frequency response graph from dbx.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

